# Handy (Canadian) Labelling Requirements Worksheet



## CrackCodeDroopy (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

While researching on the required content on labels (if you plan on relabelling your shirts in Canada) I came across this great checklist/worksheet. You can also click on the underlined words that are used in the checklist and the link will take you to a more detailed explanation of that term. 

It is found on the website for the Competition Bureau of Canada where more specific info relating to textiles and the textiles labelling act can also be found.

Looks like the requirements for labels in Canada are a lot less than the requirements for labels in the U.S!

Here is the link:
http://www.competitionbureau.gc.ca/internet/index.cfm?itemID=1542&lg=e


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I was just wondering where to find out that info.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CrackCodeDroopy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> While researching on the required content on labels (if you plan on relabelling your shirts in Canada) I came across this great checklist/worksheet. You can also click on the underlined words that are used in the checklist and the link will take you to a more detailed explanation of that term.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the link. I wonder if the US requirements apply if you are in Canada, but you import (sell) your shirts to customers in the US?


----------



## CrackCodeDroopy (Jul 24, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Thanks for sharing the link. I wonder if the US requirements apply if you are in Canada, but you import (sell) your shirts to customers in the US?


I'm not really sure, haven't looked into it yet as my target market right now is in Canada since I am based here. This I just guess, but I think most likely, if you sell your shirts else where you would have to conform to the requirements of the country you are selling the shirts in. 

My guess is based on some of the tags I've seen on U.S.A brand clothing sold here in Canada. They have both an RN# AND a CA# implying that they had to fulfill the labelling requirements to sell in Canada. Make sense?

Guess I'll have to research that to confirm though IF I ever get lucky enough to have a market in the U.S. too!!

Vivian


----------



## jvanasdal (Aug 25, 2007)

Anybody know the link for the requirements for U.S. Labelling Requirements?


Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I wonder if the US requirements apply if you are in Canada, but you import (sell) your shirts to customers in the US?


If they are selling at a retailer, definitely. If you're doing mail order/internet sales... I'm really not sure, I've actually wondered the same thing before. My guess is that it isn't really defined. It would be up to Customs, so if they're not rejecting packages containing shirts there's nothing to worry about anyway.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

CrackCodeDroopy said:


> My guess is based on some of the tags I've seen on U.S.A brand clothing sold here in Canada. They have both an RN# AND a CA# implying that they had to fulfill the labelling requirements to sell in Canada. Make sense?


If you're selling retail in any country, you need to fulfil the applicable trading laws of that country. Since it makes sense to manufacture one set of product for sale in both markets (that is, it neither makes sense to make two separate products, nor to sell to only one of the two markets) it is most convenient to just make your labels compliant with both.

Also, since Canada and the United States have some of the strictest labelling laws in the world (Canada with its bilingual requirements and the US with... well... everything else) being in line with the two of those also has the advantage of covering a lot of other markets.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

jvanasdal said:


> Anybody know the link for the requirements for U.S. Labelling Requirements?


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------



## dagajones (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like the link has been moved, here is the updated link Competition Bureau - Textile Labelling


----------



## FentonGear (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all,

The worksheet has moved again, it's now here: Competition Bureau - Textile Labelling: Fibre Content Worksheet


----------

